
Is there a shortage of engineers or a glut? - shedd
http://wadhwa.com/blog/2010/11/22/is-there-a-shortage-of-engineers-or-a-glut-please-comment-i-may-write-an-article-about-this/
======
lukev
Easy...

There's lots of people with IT degrees, and lots of people claiming to know
how to program.

The number of those you'd actually want to hire is an order of magnitude
smaller.

------
drallison
One of the companies I work with has been trying to staff up so I have been
doing some interviewing. The company's needs are relatively modest:
demonstrable skill in a couple of production programming languages (C++ and
Java, say), demonstrable ability to design programs and data structures when
given a specification, a basic knowledge of algorithms and performance
analysis, an understanding of production operating systems that goes beyond
having used an editor running on a Unix system editing, compiling, and then
running a "hello world" program, demonstrable skills in one or more real-world
application domains, some basic knowledge of hardware, an reasonable
understanding of parallelism and concurrency, some basic knowledge of
networking, and so forth. It is very hard to find candidates who really can
demonstrate a level of skill commensurate with the _great_ credentials they
provide in their resume.

------
ShabbyDoo
Pro baseball scouts might claim there to be a shortage of promising recruits,
but there are many young, ball-playing men in America who would say that an
entry-level baseball "job" is hard to come by. Who's right?

------
gte910h
Lots of people don't practice in the areas they were educated in.

